# condensadores en circuitos de corriente continua



## franclin (Abr 3, 2011)

Buenos días, les agradecería me colaboraran con una duda que tengo sobre el uso de condensadores en corriente continua; Según he aprendido los condensadores en corriente continua abren el circuito impidiento el paso de corriente. Mi duda es entonces como funcionan, ya que la mayoría de circuitos electrónico utilizan corriente continua y es lógico que los condensadores en ningún momento impiden el paso de corriente. De antemano les agradezco su explicación.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 3, 2011)

la inchada te respondera:
a leer !!!! a leer !!!!! tenes que leer !!!!!

un capacitor se puede poner en serie o en paralelo.

una aplicacion muy comun es que se carga y descarga, almacena energia, asi se usa para constantes de tiempo y filtros.

tenes aca en el foro miles de ejemplos, y si estas estudiando los iras viendo ademas de eso prende el soldador y ponete a hacer vos pruebas mientras lees , por que no sirve solo leer.

carga un C. a travez de una R. y medi con el tester como va subiendo la tension , y luego cuando lo descargues como baja .
mira circuitos, , lee en el foro fuentes de alimentacion y tambien circuitos con el 555 y asi veras las aplicaciones.

saludos


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Abr 3, 2011)

Los condensadores en los circuitos electrónicos son imprescindibles, su proncipal función es de aislar las etapas de un determinado corcuito de tal manera que las corrientes continuas de polarizacion de transistores y circuitos integrados no se mezclen con los de la señal analogica o digital, se puede clasificar muy genericamente de esta forma
 Condensadores de acoplamiento  sirven para "enlazar" dos circuitos,bloqueando las corrientes continuas y dejando pasar solo la señal util, es lo que ocurre entre ls etapas de amplificador de audio analogico. Un capacitor puede ser usado para bloquear voltajes de corriente contínua debido a que una vez cargado, es en esencia un circuito abierto a la corriente contínua, mientras que permite el paso de corriente alterna.
El capacitor de desacoplamiento es aquel que provee un paso de baja impedancia hacia tierra, para llevar a tierra la parte de señal que no se desea interfiera en una polarizacion, por ejemplo el condensador que se pone en paralelo con la resistencia de emisor en un transitor, tambien puede llevar a tierra los pulsos parasitos o las frecuencias altas que hagan su capacitancia despreciable en la entrada de una etapa.
Su valor debe ofrecer una oposición imperceptible a las frecuencias que deben derivarse o mal dicho "bypassearse". 
Tambien los condensadores son usados en temporización, muestreo y retención, aqui, el capacitor es usado como un medio de almacenamiento temporal hasta alcanzar la constante de tiempo, o en los circuitos de muestreo y retención, se complete una muestra y se retiene o "memoriza" en voltaje.​


----------



## franclin (Abr 4, 2011)

Señores les agradezco por su colaboración y se nota su gran conocimiento sobre condensadores. Quisiera redondear mi pregunta con un ejemplo En una fuente de voltaje inicialmente el bobinado disminuye el voltaje, el diodo rectificador realiza la conversión a DC, luego se ubica el condensador. Si el condensador impide el paso de corriente ¿Entonces porqué hay salida de voltaje en la fuente? Me refiero a que en este caso el condensador no bloqueo el paso de la corriente directa. Les agradezco su colaboración.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2011)

en una fuente fijate que el capacitor no se pone "en el camino " de el cable, o sea no se pone en serie.
asi que  no veo como hara para impedir el paso de la corriente .

mira, hay mucho para leer en la web, vos estas preguntando a lo tonto, lo mas sano es que primero te "empaches " de leer y recien luego vengas con dudas.

veras que asi te haran mas caso.


----------



## 4871 (Abr 4, 2011)

Respuesta para Franclin, tu te refieres al condensador electrolítico(es un tarrito metálico), este trabaja después del diodo rectificador donde el voltaje es pulsante debido a que es alterno(50 o 60 ciclos por segundo) y es ahí donde dicho condensador se descarga para llenar dicho espacio dejando un voltaje continuo.
Cuando este condensador falla es por que no guarda dicho voltaje y al medirlo marca como que tuviera resistencia y cuando estan buenos se cargan con el voltaje del tester yendo la aguja al maximo y luego volviendo a cero, ahí está cargado. Tienes que desconectarlo para probarlo ya que puede haber voltaje de retorno y te va dar una lectura falsa además debes corto circuitar el condensador o sea hacer puente entre negativo y positivo del mismo condensador. Suerte amigo.


----------

